# Pleco died :(



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

He's been staying in my friends big tank and doing really well. Yesterday he suddenly started laying on his side, so I came over and he was placed into QT for a few hours. After going back into the tank he seemed a little better but then died over night. 

Old pic of him when he was 11"-12", when he died he was slightly over 14"










when he was a baby









and a random photo of him in his favorite spot


----------



## ManInBlack2010 (Sep 7, 2011)

what a handsom guy!!! i'm so sorry for your loss! how long did you have him?


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

What a beautiful Pleco. I'm sorry for your loss too. It's easy to get attached to a fish that you have had for a very long time and grown from a baby. 
Very nice pictures too!!


----------



## Sherlock23 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pretty guy! I am so sorry for your loss D:


----------



## sterlinggirl (Jan 17, 2012)

oh what a face.. so much character... im so sorry for your loss


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

sorry to hear that,sad day.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

ManInBlack2010 said:


> what a handsom guy!!! i'm so sorry for your loss! how long did you have him?


I had him for 10 years, and he's been in my friends tank for about half a year. 

Thanks everyone  I'll miss him but I'm also happy he got to spend the last part of his life in a big 75g rather then my 48g.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

B'awh  poor guy.
Must say, that last picture where you can see the scale texture is amazing. They must have really thick skin.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

yeah they do,it's really hard,


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Awwwww... sorry you lost your pleco. He had a good long life because he was well taken care of. 

I love the baby pic. What an expression!


----------



## MissPokemaster (Jan 18, 2012)

How sad. . . it's wonderful that you've had 10 years with him. I have a baby pleco that's growing up wonderfully, but I won't be able to take him with me when I leave in two years, )=

Did your guy have a name?


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

yup, his name was Regiment


----------



## MissPokemaster (Jan 18, 2012)

copperarabian said:


> yup, his name was Regiment


Well. That's cooler then any of my fish's names! I totally love it!


----------



## Marlboroack (Jan 30, 2012)

Strange, usually really hard to kill Plecos. Sorry to hear he died


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry Regiment died, Copper. He sure was a handsome guy with a cute face. You raised him well.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

Marlboroack said:


> Strange, usually really hard to kill Plecos. Sorry to hear he died


Yeah I found it strange too and he was only middle aged for a pleco. Probably if I had him at home I could of avoided it and if it happened treated him. 



> Sakura8 I'm so sorry Regiment died, Copper. He sure was a handsome guy with a cute face. You raised him well.


Kinda, I got him when I was little and didn't take the best care of my aquarium. When he was older he got much better care and a better diet.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You were little, you can be excused. And once you knew better, you took better care of him. So I rest my case. You raised him well.


----------

